# foal  height



## little_Christmas_monkey (14 November 2011)

I have a 18 month foal half Irish draught he is standing 15 1 measured him today mum is 15 2 and dad is 16 3 any body any idea wat height he will make?? i did the rope test it worked out he will be 16 2 but people sayin he will only make 16 as he is a chunky boy he is wider than mum!


----------



## Arigon (14 November 2011)

Hiya this was posted a little while ago,
http://www.ctarabians.com/How_tall_will_my_arabian_foal_grow.html


Oh, but not sure if it covers other breeds...


----------



## Poppys Nannan (14 November 2011)

Hello there

what is the rope test ?

any photos of your foal ?

cheersx


----------



## carmenlucy123 (15 November 2011)

I know yours is not a TB but the table on here may help 
http://digitalcommons.unl.edu/cgi/v...ent.cgi?article=1349&context=animalscifacpub"

Drafts I believe mature slower so he may still get over 16hh I'm no expert I just slightly obsess over height as I am eagerly hoping my two will both make 16hh
I believe a TB foal has made 80% of their adult height at 6months old but it is nearer 70% for a draught but this is going off memory so don't quote me


----------



## carmenlucy123 (15 November 2011)

here it is from the paper

"If the mature height at withers for the
Thoroughbred was assumed to be 162 cm for
stallions and 160 cm for mares (Willoughby,
1975), then the Thoroughbred foals attained
83, 90 and 95% of mature height at 6, 12 and
18 months, respectively. Reed and Dunn
(1977) reported that Quarter Horses attained
84, 91 and 95% of mature height at 6, 12 and
18 months and Half-Arabs and Anglo-Arabs
reached 83, 92 and 95% of height at those
times (Budzynski et al., 1971). Heird (1973)
reported values of 90, 93 and 99% for Quarter
Horses."

sure it is slightly less for ID's though, I'v tried to find it for you in a literature somewhere I know I have read it but couldnt find it sorry.

I bet JanetGeorge on here could tell you if he is up to height she breeds ID's

The calculator predicts 16.0hh-16.1hh and thats at a higher percentage for arabian foals. I have yet to see how acurate this is though!


----------



## Reindeer Rider (15 November 2011)

Just to compare:-----

My 6 month old filly is 13.1 hh at the moment.  Mum is fairly chunky 15.2, dad is 14.2 GRP (has some horse sized grandsires so could throw in some height).  

On the arab calculator she is expected to be 15.2hh - 16.hh 


Using the 83% calculation at 6 months gives the following:-

15.2hh = 62" x 83 % = 52" = 13.1hh  

So hopefully it is accurate.  (A calculation on the arab calculator I did at 4 months put her at 16.2 - 17hh which made me worry as I am only 5'1"! )


----------



## little_Christmas_monkey (15 November 2011)

this is my foal Kaiser not a great pic he just had a dirty roll lol 







this is my mare kaiser's mum 







the rope test is u measure from coronet band to elbow then double that height not sure how accurate it is though 

how do i get hold of janet george?? i am obessed with his height lol cos ideally i would love him to make 16 1 16 2 for middleweight but am started to think he gonna be to heavy lol


----------



## little_Christmas_monkey (15 November 2011)

oh this is kaiser at a few weeks old


----------



## carmenlucy123 (15 November 2011)

Awww! I see JG on here often but not sure maybe just search Irish draught posts and click on her name? He is gorgeous! Mare is stunning too, I so wish I'd seen my mare and foal together your very lucky!
I hope the calculator is right my foal I bought is 13.2(and a half ) at 6 months and I want her to make 16hh and my foal I bred from Mildred is 12.3 at 4 months I need to order a measuring stick
When Mildred was pregnant i obsessed about how Mabel would look, now she's here I obsess about height lol if only we had crystal balls still at least I'm not alone!


----------



## little_Christmas_monkey (15 November 2011)

I knew kaiser was gonna be chestnut his dad was the same colour and with his mum being red bay i knew it was very likely he would be chestnut i have had kaisers mum since she was roughly 2 she now 12 and kaiser will be the same will always stay lol no matter  wat height he makes but at same time it is killing me lol i need a farm lol cos i have a connemara who will always stay lol


----------

